# JDBC - Spalten - Count



## BlueSea (25. September 2003)

Ich habe leider nichts gefunden, was mein Problem aufklärt.

Wie kann man rausfinden, wieviele Spalten ein ResultSet  hat?

Folgendes Problem:
Per Parameter übergebe ich den Tabellennamen und möchte einfach alles was in der Tabelle ist wieder ausgeben und dazu ist es notwendig zu wissen wieviele Spalten eine Tabelle hat.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. September 2003)

Servus!


```
try {
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("hhhhhh", "", "");
			Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
			ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("Select balbalbala");
			ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
			int clms = rsmd.getColumnCount(); //<-- Anzahl der Spalten
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## SixDark (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich klink mich hier gleich mal ein...

Kann ich davon ausgehen, das ich über dieses 'ResultSetMetaData' auch die Anzahl der Zeilen bekomme?

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich möchte ein ResultSet in einer JTable ausgeben, da ich aber vorher nie weiß wieviel Zeilen dieses ResultSet enthält möchte ich gern die JTable vor der Ausgabe richtig dimensionieren. Besser wäre aber noch eine Möglichkeit die Zeilen zur Laufzeit dynamisch hinzuzufügen, z.B. in einer WHILE-Schleife. Gibt's dafür vielleicht eine elegante Lösung?

Vielleicht so in der Form: JTable.addRow(...); ?

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs doch mal mit :

```
ResultSet rs = ...
rs.last();         
int rowcnt = rs.getRow());
rs.beforeFirst();

... wenn das nicht will, versuchs mit ner Schleife ...
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## SixDark (8. Oktober 2003)

*Vielen Dank!*

Hi!

Genau das war's! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Komme eigentlich aus der VB.NET-Programmierung, daher hätte ich eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können, obwohl der Methodenname 'getRow()' doch sehr verwirrend ist. Sollte dann vielleicht besser heißen 'getRowNumber()' oder 'getRowCount()'... Na ja, man kann es eben nicht allen recht machen... *g*

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## boelkstoff (8. Oktober 2003)

ujj danke, das wusste ich auch noch nicht,
hoffen wir mal das das hier für immer stehen bleibt, dann weiß ich wo ich nachschauen muss


----------

